# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Reef Old Village II

## joaoTomas

Olá a todos,
O antigo aquario Reef Vila Velha foi desativado para dar espaço a um novo projeto, desta vez com um layout minimalista e um sistema ULNS, povoado predominantemente por SPS.
Com esta mudança os corais naturalmente ressentiram-se mas parece que agora o sistema estabilizou e os corais começaram de novo a abrir as cores, espero nas próximas semanas ter muitas melhores cores.

Setup:
Aquário - 135c x 75l x 60a
Sump - 85c x 60l x 35a Detalhes
Escumador - ATI BubbleMaster 250 
Bomba retorno - Eheim power compact 3000 futuramente irei trocar pela nova bomba da ReefSet
Calha 8x54w - Lightwave Detalhes
Circulação - vortech mp40es + 2x Tunze 6055 com multicontrolador 7096
Doseadoras - Grotec - Tec III NG
Balling - Fauna Marin
Reposição - Cubo de 40x40x40 Com repositor TMC
Osmose , Aquili de 4 Estágios
Reactor de Biopellets
Monitorização - Seneye

Por fim quero agradecer ao meu amigo Ricardo Prata pela ajuda e disponibilidade total para a montagem deste novo sistema. Um muito Obrigado.   

Seguem-se então as fotos que é o que o pessoal gosta não é verdade!?

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Joao. 
Que tal partilhares aqui o que tem aconteçido com o teu aquario,sei que esta a maneira e espero que o compartilhes aqui com o pessoal.
Fica o pedido.

----------


## joaoTomas

> Boas Joao. 
> Que tal partilhares aqui o que tem aconteçido com o teu aquario,sei que esta a maneira e espero que o compartilhes aqui com o pessoal.
> Fica o pedido.


Olá Paulo, obrigado por te lembrares da minha poça  :SbOk: 

Entretanto vão haver novidades em relação ao aquario... depois vou colocando as mudanças!

----------

